# Pelican case as captain’s bay dry box



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

I have the 1430 if that's the one with slots on the back to mount clamps for attaching to rail. It works great and I mostly use it for cameras, you need the space on a rail to mount it (needs to be a crossrail so it can be "free-hanging"). The latches get harder to operate as your fingers age...


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

The newer latches thankfully aren't nearly as hard to operate as the ones from days gone by. Peli boxes are available on Amazon, https://amzn.to/38n4LOx . I've used a 1400 case strapped to my side rail as a captains / personal box for the last 20 years. I think I'm going to get one of the third gen of latches, like the ones on this box. https://amzn.to/3i2orus I have them on a 1600 case and you just push in the center button and the latch operates effortlessly


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

I had trouble with the latches on my camera Pelican (age of course) so drilled 2 small holes in them and ran a zip tie through each. That gives me a nice big loop to pull.


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

Cant go wrong with any of the pelican cases, those new storm latches are very nice


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback. My thinking was to have a rocket box type sling made and stick the case in there.


----------



## IDriverRunner (Aug 18, 2015)

paor said:


> Thanks for the feedback. My thinking was to have a rocket box type sling made and stick the case in there.


That's exactly what I use. I have a 1430 in a rocket box sling on either side of the captains bay. For me, the boxes sat just a hair too low in the sling so I cut a piece of 3" minicell foam to sit in the sling to raise up the 1430. Now they fit great!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MNichols said:


> The newer latches thankfully aren't nearly as hard to operate as the ones from days gone by. Peli boxes are available on Amazon, https://amzn.to/38n4LOx . I've used a 1400 case strapped to my side rail as a captains / personal box for the last 20 years. I think I'm going to get one of the third gen of latches, like the ones on this box. https://amzn.to/3i2orus I have them on a 1600 case and you just push in the center button and the latch operates effortlessly


I use a 1400 case strapped to my side rail as a camera box. I added 1/4" SS bolts through the ribs in back and front for an easy way to strap it down but leave the lid/latches accessible. Need to find a better way to strap it on the dory. Probably need to add some matching footman loops on the dory's deck.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

John_in_Loveland said:


> I had trouble with the latches on my camera Pelican (age of course) so drilled 2 small holes in them and ran a zip tie through each. That gives me a nice big loop to pull.


I did the same thing years ago, but I used a couple old tele ski leashes on mine LOL


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> I use a 1400 case strapped to my side rail as a camera box. I added 1/4" SS bolts through the ribs in back and front for an easy way to strap it down but leave the lid/latches accessible. Need to find a better way to strap it on the dory. Probably need to add some matching footman loops on the dory's deck.


I just toss mine in the side hatch. Not really into a lot of extraneous stuff on the decks and it's hardly onerous to pop the latch and grab it..


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

DSLR? I don't want mine loose in the hatch, and I don't want to mess with the time to get into a box in a box. Some of my best shots are just above and below rapids of the others going through them.

yeah, maybe I need a new waterproof mini camera.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> DSLR? I don't want mine loose in the hatch, and I don't want to mess with the time to get into a box in a box. Some of my best shots are just above and below rapids of the others going through them.
> 
> yeah, maybe I need a new waterproof mini camera.


No, I keep a Nikon Coolpix W300 dive camera out and ready, my DSLR is in a dedicated peli box, seperate from my captains box, I can't really tell the difference between the dive camera and the DSLR as far as quality of images, and it takes videos too in a flash. Survived 3 grand trips and never missed a shot, the battery life is as well 4 times that of my DSLR..


----------



## Cubuffs85 (Feb 28, 2011)

I considered Pelican cases but decided to go with the Engel 30 quart dry box/cooler, mainly for more storage room.
Engel 30 quart leak-proof air-tight drybox/cooler – Engel Coolers 
On sale now for $69.99 through Target with free shipping, Engel UC30CR 30 Quart 8 Can Leak Proof Odor Resistant Insulated Cooler Drybox With Integrated Shoulder Strap, Coral : Target


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

I have used a Pelican 1430 for years, makes a great man purse for rafting.


----------



## Jpschoeffield (Aug 4, 2020)

If you look up Apache boxes on harbor freight they are equal quality for a 1/4th of the price


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Jpschoeffield said:


> If you look up Apache boxes on harbor freight they are equal quality for a 1/4th of the price


I have heard "good but not great" comparisons on the Apache boxes. I'd trust my trail mix or sunscreen to them, but not my DSLR.

then again I did bust a latch on my Pelican 1350 hurriedly putting my DSLR in it before running Chittam on the Main. Good thing the dory was a dry ride because the case wasn't completely sealed with only one latch functioning. New latches were only $15, but didn't get replaced until I was 3 weeks off the river!!


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Jpschoeffield said:


> If you look up Apache boxes on harbor freight they are equal quality for a 1/4th of the price


Not anywhere close to equal quality, I bought 4 of them for non essential stuff, IN the hatches of my Dory, 2 of the 4 leaked right out of the gate, not a lot, but they did leak some. I submerged all 4 in my hot tub for 15 minutes, got a shot glass of water out of one, about half that out of the other and 2 were bone dry. They are flimsier than pelican brand name and the gaskets and hinges are way less substantial. I certainly wouldn't trust them to keep anything worth any amount of money dry, but they worked well if you looked at them as you would a dry box. Dry in theory only, all bets are off in a flip.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MT4Runner said:


> New latches were only $15, but didn't get replaced until I was 3 weeks off the river!!


Pelican boxes have a lifetime guarantee. Granted, it's an onerous process, but I've had 3 old ones replaced with the latest models as a reward for all the grief.


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

And change your gaskets at least once a decade... I've got half a dozen Pelicans, give them swimming pool test before a trip, new gaskets seal 'em up bone dry!


----------



## Smoregon (Aug 14, 2017)

MNichols said:


> Pelican boxes have a lifetime guarantee. Granted, it's an onerous process, but I've had 3 old ones replaced with the latest models as a reward for all the grief.


I'm not sure what it reads on the tag now, but back in the day Pelican Boxes were guaranteed against everything but "shark bite, bear attack, or children under 5." I always thought that was great.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Smoregon said:


> I'm not sure what it reads on the tag now, but back in the day Pelican Boxes were guaranteed against everything but "shark bite, bear attack, or children under 5." I always thought that was great.


The new warranty doesn't mention shark bite or children under 5, FWIW here it is





Guarantee of Excellence - Warranty | Pelican


Pelican Products warranty information for our cases, lights, made in USA products. Lifetime guarantee of excellence, Australia, and other warranty info.




www.pelican.com


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I use the Apache. Drilled out and put a couple stainless bolts for an strap attachment on the hinge side. No straps to remove to open on the fly. 1/2 the quality but 1/4 the price, anything important or $$$ is in a ziplock.


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

I just ordered this one. Price seemed right. It won’t be holding anything super important (no big camera or anything...just some stuff) and if it does, it’ll go inside a small dry bag. 






Compact 16.93" Tall Protective Gear Case Waterproof & Shockproof w/ Foam by Eylar® (Black) - Gear Cases


<p>The Eylar® portable protective gear case is designed to be convenient and customizable. Tough exterior creates protection from impact along with a strong seal to keep the box water resistant. On the front is an air pressure equalizer knob to compensate




www.eylar.com


----------



## paor (Apr 21, 2008)

B4otter said:


> I have the 1430 if that's the one with slots on the back to mount clamps for attaching to rail. It works great and I mostly use it for cameras, you need the space on a rail to mount it (needs to be a crossrail so it can be "free-hanging"). The latches get harder to operate as your fingers age...



I am now thinking about getting another case or two. One for whomever is sitting up front as a snack, phone/camera sunscreen, extra layer, etc. holder and one for a first aid kit. 

Do the boxes ever get too hot when mounted on the rails/sideboards? I’m assuming not based on how many folks keep their DSLRs in them. 

Also, any suggestions on a good size for first aid kit? The only local store I’ve found only has a few sizes.


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

paor said:


> Also, any suggestions on a good size for first aid kit? The only local store I’ve found only has a few sizes.


1550 or 1600 EMT case. Got mine from B&P photo online and it has everything on the GC major list though I substituted all the homeopathic remedies for Rx drugs. It's awesome. I also ran a threaded rod through the back fins and it mounts on side boards (if you want that). It is almost bulletproof. Love it.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

theusualsuspect said:


> 1550 or 1600 EMT case. Got mine from B&P photo online and it has everything on the GC major list though I substituted all the homeopathic remedies for Rx drugs. It's awesome. I also ran a threaded rod through the back fins and it mounts on side boards (if you want that). It is almost bulletproof. Love it.


I run the 1600 EMS case as well, really nice and large enough without being too large. I run it in a padded case from Tuffriverstuff that straps to the left side in my footwell.


----------



## LastMohican927 (Aug 14, 2018)

FWIW- I work in the live event / Tour Industry. Before that, video production. I'm no stranger to Pelican Cases. I SWORE by them for years, specified them for tours and shows without thinking about it. This made the time I was about to go rafting on the Snake and needed a dry box simple, stop in the store and buy a new Pelican. Long story short- faulty seal equaled destroyed key remote and phone. Pelican was happy to replace the case...they gave not two sh*ts about actual contents. I don't specify or suggest Pelican any more. I'm not saying there are better options (Nanuk is at least as good, though not as many options for sizes, Engel also)...but I do not love Pelican. The premium you pay for Pelican is for marketing, not for them to stand behind the product you are purchasing, period.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

LastMohican927 said:


> FWIW- I work in the live event / Tour Industry. Before that, video production. I'm no stranger to Pelican Cases. I SWORE by them for years, specified them for tours and shows without thinking about it. This made the time I was about to go rafting on the Snake and needed a dry box simple, stop in the store and buy a new Pelican. Long story short- faulty seal equaled destroyed key remote and phone. Pelican was happy to replace the case...they gave not two sh*ts about actual contents. I don't specify or suggest Pelican any more. I'm not saying there are better options (Nanuk is at least as good, though not as many options for sizes, Engel also)...but I do not love Pelican. The premium you pay for Pelican is for marketing, not for them to stand behind the product you are purchasing, period.


I'll admit that the hoops they make you jump thru to get something warrantied is a little over the top.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

paor said:


> Also, any suggestions on a good size for first aid kit? The only local store I’ve found only has a few sizes.


I use a 1500. It’s super packed and probably not the most efficient for someone else finding stuff but I prefer the size and I’m used to it.


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

LastMohican927 said:


> (Nanuk is at least as good, though not as many options for sizes, Engel also)...


I’ve heard really positive things about Nanuk but don’t own any. Maybe my next cases. I notice they have several sizes in red/white cross for 1st aid recognition. Probably better than the incognito grey of my 1st aid box.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

SherpaDave said:


> I’ve heard really positive things about Nanuk but don’t own any. Maybe my next cases. I notice they have several sizes in red/white cross for 1st aid recognition. Probably better than the incognito grey of my 1st aid box.


I used reflective "DOT conspicuity tape" to make a red cross on my first aid kits, they are black... Works well.. 






Amazon.com: 3M Scotchlite Red & White Conspicuity DOT Tape - Model# 06398: Home Improvement


Buy 3M Scotchlite Red & White Conspicuity DOT Tape - Model# 06398: Safety Tape - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

None of these companies make an easy to tie down version. As noted above I had to drill the rear fins and add bolts to create a tie-down anchor. Such a missed opportunity for an upgrade that would cost next to nothing.


----------

